# New Fish tank fish Identification and Possible Fungus Issue



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

I just picked up a complete used fish tank. The previous owners didn't seem to clean it very well so when I got it home I scrubbed it, then put the fish back into it with atleast 50% of the original water. I attached some pictures of the fish that came with the tank. Besides the opae which I just added I don't know what species any of the fish are. Also after the settling of the sediment I have noticed a white kind of dust covering everything in the tank. Also the larger fish seems like he may have fin rot. I included pictures. I would like to take care of this problem before it gets any worse. BTW its a 75g tank.


----------



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Time*

Tank has been set up at my house for three days if it matters.


----------



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Large Fish*

The large fish seems to have some of the white stuff on him aswell. Looks almost like he is shedding skin.


----------



## reverendred (Mar 1, 2007)

have you treated the water for any type of disease? white stuff could be ICH....


----------



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

*ICH*

No I haven't Would ICH cause *********** on objects like the plants and rocks aswell?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

reverendred said:


> have you treated the water for any type of disease? white stuff could be ICH....


I haven't seen any signs of ich at all.:question: But the fourth pic shows a fish with finrot. If I remember correctly, your nitrates were 160 ppm? We will need to know the test kit you used. What is your temperature right now?

On the other hand, Jungle Fungus Eliminator(I've never used it but if this is your only option, then go for it) or Sera Baktopur(which I often used during emergencies) is just the thing you are looking for finrot. This is in answer to your pm. I'd be careful with the latter as it can destroy your biological filtration.:shake:


----------

